# Question about Camp Chef Pellet Smokers



## big woot (Apr 30, 2018)

I have a Camp Chef Smoke pro SE. I am really liking the pellet smokers a lot, however I seem to have some temp variances. If I want my smoker to get to 225 I have to set the temp to 250 and if I want 250 I have to set to 275. The temp seems to run 20 to 25 degrees lower than what I set it for. I know the elements play into effect but it has been in warm climates. I called Camp Chef and they said if its a 20 to 25 degree different that is normal. Has anyone else ran into this problem?


----------



## markh024 (Apr 30, 2018)

How far open do you have your chimney?  If too much, it could be blasting out heat too fast.  It should only have about 1-1.5" clearance, at least for me to regulate my temps closest to the settings. But yes 15-20* temp swings are normal. I have an STX by the way, virtually the same smoker.


----------



## Geebs (Apr 30, 2018)

I have the Woodwind and was having a hard time with my temps util I adjusted my chimney, I had mine set too low. If i am 15-25 degrees off fluctuating I am usually pretty happy. I think I am going to invest in a fireboard or smoke so I can see what temp I am averaging and will help me with my WSM.


----------



## big woot (Apr 30, 2018)

I will try adjusting the chimney and see if that works. I think it is opened quite a bit. I cleaned my pellet smoker yesterday and cleaned the temp probe with white vinegar and water to see if that will help any as well.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (Apr 30, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I have the Woodwind and was having a hard time with my temps util I adjusted my chimney, I had mine set too low. If i am 15-25 degrees off fluctuating I am usually pretty happy. I think I am going to invest in a fireboard or smoke so I can see what temp I am averaging and will help me with my WSM.


I have always ran my chimney with the cap dead even with the chimney tube on my Traegers. The non PID controllers have more swing and less exact accuracy in hiting a dialed temp. But I have a downdraft hood on mine among many other tweaks that make my experience with pellet grills hitting a dialed temp unapplicable.

FireBoard for the win! I had started with the igrill 2 and it was a stellar unit but not having WiFi I ended up sending it downstream to the daughter.

I started my WiFi thermometer usage with a TappeCue and ultimately returned it. It just wasn’t the unit I was looking for at all. I am a few smokes into the FireBoard! This is a bonafide unit for commercial use. Nothing about this unit I don’t like! Your sessions are stored and maintained in their cloud for free. This feature is at a fee with TappeCue.


----------



## Geebs (Apr 30, 2018)

When my cap was even with the tube I was getting 50 to 70 degree temp swings, it was not ok. I adjusted it to a taller height and have had no issues since. 

I just need to come up with the funds for the Fireboard :)


----------



## big woot (May 1, 2018)

I tried adjusting the chimney and made it 1" opening and it ran dead on.


----------



## markh024 (May 1, 2018)

Glad you got it worked out. Smoke on!


----------



## Geebs (May 2, 2018)

Glad it worked!


----------



## robwcormack (Dec 16, 2018)

I have the same problem.  When you say adjust chimney cap to 1 inch, do you mean 1 inch from the very top of the chimney peak to the top of the chimney tube or from the bottom of the cap to the top of the tube?


----------



## shinny (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm pretty sure he means the size of the gap between the tube and the bottom of the chimney cap


----------



## robwcormack (Dec 17, 2018)

shinny said:


> I'm pretty sure he means the size of the gap between the tube and the bottom of the chimney cap


That's what I thought, but wanted to make sure.  I've tried adjusting mine all over the spectrum but was hoping maybe there was an exact sweet spot maybe I didn't hit.


----------

